# Preventive Measures For Google AdSense Ban



## pirates1323 (Mar 3, 2007)

There are scores of people online that has been banned by Google Adsense. This is due to Google's policy of protecting advertisers instead of publishers. After all, the advertisers are the ones that Google derives income from. Google has a FAQ here on how not to get banned by AdSense but they are only preventive details.

When somebody gets banned, Google Adsense emails the person that the ads has been disabled and no indication of which rule has been violated and a reference to the rules webpage. Remember, once u get banned, the chance of getting reinstated is very small. Google can afford to do that because they are big and you are nothing to them. 

Here is a list of preventive steps that you can adhere to prevent from being banned by AdSense                 


*1. Don't let your friends know about your Google Adsense money making program and advice family members not to click on the ads.*

You can let tons of friends into your website but don't let them know bout making money through ads. Ya most of them know what Adsense is all about but telling them u are trying to make money from the ads is as good as telling them to help click on them. Some cases of fraudalent clicks are from friends who are too clever in their own clause who thought they are helping but instead will get u banned. It is important to tell your family members not to click on the ads because you'll most likely share the same router and therefore same ip. Google will determine that as a fraud click.

*2. Don't make yourself detestable*

Sure if you have a site earning from Google Adsense and you have some enemies and they knew about it chances are that they are clicking on your ads now. There is a case that i read up in a forum in which one guy broke up with his girlfriend and she took revenge by asking other people to help click on the ads and it ended up with his account getting banned. Moral - try not to offend too many people and do not get a smart girlfriend .

*3. Email Adsense politely and professionally about accidental or fraud clicks.*

Your lil sis been sitting on your pc all day clicking all over the places leaving you dumb-founded when you discover it. There has been similar cases where a polite email telling them what happened will justify the surge in ad clicks. Google Adsense Support has been notoriously known for not replying emails but in most cases as long as you are polite, there is a great chance they will reply your email.

*4. Use a real time Google AdSense monitoring system*

asRep is a tool for tracking the details of Google AdSense activity on your web pages in real-time. It also reports related information about your websites, the referring websites, the visitors and the Adsense elements on your pages. Using this as a tool, check up the clicking ips. If there is a sudden surge of clicks from a single ip, email AdSense ASAP bout it or ban that ip from visiting your website.

*5. Update urself well wif google's policies.*

Ya sure, you wouldn't want to be banned because you violated a new policy that Google AdSense imposed. Always keep up to date with the latest policies.

Edited Batty : Source


----------



## sam_1710 (Mar 3, 2007)

> Moral - try not to offend too many people and do not get a smart girlfriend


nice one!!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Mar 3, 2007)

^^best one.
LOL.


----------



## tanu1dreamer (May 2, 2009)

It is better to be safe than sorry. Try different measures of keepin your google account safe. Remember cashing in on a lot of traffic can actually get ur G sense account banned... i got great help from an ebook in digging out tips. Hope you get the same. Check my signature pal!


----------

